# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  My husband, 2 adult children and I flew to STT because of the huge difference in airfare. We saved $269 each x 4. We stayed the night in Charlotte Amalie as our flight wasn't going to arrive until 4:1

## anne

My husband, 2 adult children and I flew to STT because of the huge difference in airfare. We saved $269 each x 4. 

We stayed the night in Charlotte Amalie as our flight wasn't going to arrive until 4:15 and we didn't want to stress about catching the ferry and we wanted to do a little shopping anyway. 
We stayed at The Crystal Palace right up the hill from town. A bed and Breakfast with lots of history.We can't say enough about the hospitality of Ronnie, a fifth generation owner! He is a wealth of information.....His place is just what we needed, clean, comfortable and welcoming. 
We shopped a little the next morning and then caught the 12:30 ferry to Tortola had a late lunch and then on to Virgin Gorda.

Be extra careful when purchasing your ferry tickets.........we asked for one way tickets to VG, as we didn't know what our plans were going to be on return, and didn't realize until we were on board and on our way that they had sold us rt tickets. We witnessed on two other occasions this happening to other people and they do not refund the difference! We gave our return tickets to a waitress at Leverick Bay as they didn't work for our return. Live and learn.....

We got to VG and picked up our rental car from Speedy's with no problem and off to our villa Oran Na Mara in Leverick Bay.
What a beautiful island VG is! Our villa was great. Wonderful views! We really liked being at Leverick Bay and all that area has to offer. 

We went snorkeling, hiking Gorda peak, exploring, rented a motorboat from the marina at Leverick Bay, took a trip to Anegada, went to the The Baths multiple times.......we really and had an awesome time!

We had brought some steaks from home and cooked at the villa a few times but mostly ate out. We loved the beach bbq at Leverick Bay. Met a lot of fun people there. We were there for two Fridays and went both times. We also ate at their restaurants and always had good food and FUN! We got to know most of the waitresses and had a great time with them. Took the ferries to the restaurants in North Sound........Saba Rock, Fat Virgin, BEYC.....that was fun too! Can't forget Flying Igauna, Puck is great! The Mine Shaft, Top of the Rock, Bath and Turtle, all great. 

Our children had to head home to go back to college so we sent them on the seaplane out of Gun Creek. That is the way to go.......$90 each way and you are in Charlotte Amalie in 15 minutes. 
We then took the ferry to Tortola. Jerry picked us up and took us to our rental car and off we went. Spent 10 days at Lemon Grass villa in CGB.
What a nice villa........very bright and colorful! Very well stocked with everything that you would need. The only thing is almost everyday CBG filled up with cruise ship people, tons of cruise ship people. If we didn't want to deal with that scene we just got in our jeep and went to a different beach, no problem.....
One day we had been at Marina Cay for the day and on our way back to CGB were passing by Sky. We decided to pull in and check out the views. There were about 10 of those truck/buses filled to capacity in the parking lot, people everywhere. We just made a u-turn and headed for our villa. HA, unbelievable!

Went to JVD for the day and really loved it there.......could have stayed much longer there. We met a lot of really nice people.
HIked Sage Mtn. one day and that was great. Nice views. 
Spent a lot of time exploring the island, relaxing, eating, and just enjoying being on vacation knowing that it was freezing back home!

We had many great meals at many different places. Enjoyed Bananakeet very much. Loved the ambiance.

Some of our friends happened to be there with friends that have a beautiful catamaran. They were on there way to St.Martin. Anyway they took us out for the day and it was just awesome. Really had a great time.

Knowing what I know now, we would skip the villa on Tortola and hop around a little more. 

We definitely will go back.

anne

----------


## Jeanette

Anne, sounds like you had a fabulous trip - thank you for posting your report!  I'll be on Jost Van Dyke, Tortola and Virgin Gorda for one day each next week on a Wind Spirit cruise - only 148 people!  Your trip report has me even more excited to leave.  In Virgin Gorda, we dock at the Bitter End Yacht Club overnight and the full next day.  I know on previous cruises, passengers left the boat and had dinner at BEYC.  I'll be sure to hit the Baths while there as I've heard them described as "otherworldly."

Welcome back to reality...    Jeanette

----------


## debo

Great report Anne...Have been to Virgin Gorda and Tortola many many times and love it every time I go back...

----------


## nnoska

love vg and leverick bay, did you make it to mahoe bay and eat at Giorgio's Table great food, we loved saba rock and the friday night bbq's were the mumbo jamby dancers there with the stilts, was your speedys car a pos, ours was!!! great fresh goat on the island as well glad you had fun erik

----------


## anne

Erik, We went to mahoe bay and savannah bay, both great beaches for snorkeling and just hanging, virtually no one else but us........had a great meal at Giorgio's and also Dog and Dolphin. Leverick bay was great for us! We loved the bvi.....I can't say our car was a pos, but nothing to get excited about except the how much it cost!

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Anne,

Thanks for your report. We stayed at Biras Creek back in 1988, a long time ago! Biras Creek is just down from Bitter End. Almost too isolated for us since you basically needed a boat to get around.  So, one of the fun things we did several times was to take a Boston Whaler over to Mosquito Island for lunch and hang out on the deserted beaches. Back then, Mosquito Island was a total beachcombing experience, nothing luxurious about it, but very quaint and lots of fun.  There were, I am sure still are, some really fabulous, totally deserted spots on the island. Apparently we missed Princess Diana there by just a few days.  

The BVI's are so totally different than SBH. But I forget sometimes how much fun we had in other parts of the Caribbean.  Jost Van Dyke too!  Thanks for the reminder!

S.

P.S. You really should join the STL/SBH crowd next time!

----------


## Erma

> The BVI's are so totally different than SBH. But I forget sometimes how much fun we had in other parts of the Caribbean.  Jost Van Dyke too!  Thanks for the reminder!



Steve,

Hope these images bring back happy thoughts from Mosquito Island (1992/93 brochure and coaster from probably 99).  We too loved our trips to the BVI, especially VG and Anegada.  Last trip, literally, was during Full Moon @ Bombas in 2000. 

Erma

----------


## nnoska

Hi erma, glad to see you post,did you drink the tea!!!!! i did in my early days at bombas or at least i think i did!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Every time I go past Bomba's this strange feeling of shame comes over me but I don't know why ;-)

----------


## Erma

> did you drink the tea!!!!!



Hi Erik~did I drink the tea?  Of course not, I'm a good Southern girl.



...instead we cut to the chase and went straight to the fresh one's.  Now THAT was a fun night @ Sebastian's  :-)

Heading down soon to Uruguary &amp; Argentina. Just 'might' have to make a stop in Cabo Polonio and visit their cow's!  
Ah, the joy's of grass fed beef.  As as reformed vegetarian I plan to sample the local steak-but you might starve in that part of the world!



Josh, the only shame is not enjoying life every chance you get!

Erma,
member #37 
(that's for you Tim!!!)

----------


## nnoska

drank the tea woke up over in smugglers cove, disallusioned and in a state of undress!!! i dont think it was earl gray

----------

